# getting radioactive iodine tomorrow - eek!!



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

So my appointment is tomorrow - getting the RAI because I have toxic multinodular goiter. Im extremely nervous but I know I have no choice. I've been on PTU for 7 years and I know if I stay on it my liver will eventually be no good. The sucky part about this is that I woke up with a sore throat this morning - so I know tomorrow if I feel my sore throat getting worse I will be paranoid because I will think it's my thyroid swelling or something lol. Im such a hypochondriac. :sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> So my appointment is tomorrow - getting the RAI because I have toxic multinodular goiter. Im extremely nervous but I know I have no choice. I've been on PTU for 7 years and I know if I stay on it my liver will eventually be no good. The sucky part about this is that I woke up with a sore throat this morning - so I know tomorrow if I feel my sore throat getting worse I will be paranoid because I will think it's my thyroid swelling or something lol. Im such a hypochondriac. :sad0049:


Good luck tomorrow!! You will find there is nothing to it and hopefully you will be on the healing pathway soon.

Sending hugs, thoughts and prayers for now and tomorrow!

Let us know how you fare!


----------



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

Had my 20mci of RAI today. Aside from coping with a killer headache (which Imitrex took care of thank god!), I seem to be ok for now. I think I am just anticipating too much and am driving my self crazy. Will keep everybody posted


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> Had my 20mci of RAI today. Aside from coping with a killer headache (which Imitrex took care of thank god!), I seem to be ok for now. I think I am just anticipating too much and am driving my self crazy. Will keep everybody posted


It is so good to hear from you. What time did you have it? How are you feeling?

Sorry about the headache though; you did not need that on top of it.

Let us know how you are later in the day if you can.


----------



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

I had the RAI at 1:30pm yesterday. Today I am feeling fine so far - I feel no difference yet. When do symptoms usually start to show?


----------



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Miss Erica-

I really had no issues with my RAI. I was expecting them, but never got them. A week or two after the treatment, but on two different days, I was short of breath and had severe itching. I think that I was dumping but not sure. Some people get a sore throat or sore in the thyroid area, but I never experienced it, only a weird tingling sensation the day I took the drink. Hope all goes well and you continue without any problems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> I had the RAI at 1:30pm yesterday. Today I am feeling fine so far - I feel no difference yet. When do symptoms usually start to show?


I am sure it differs from individual to individual but I would think if you are going to dump thryoxine i.e. the jitters, itching and overall miseries...........that would take place in the first 3 days to a week. Depending on a lot of variables.

Some just breeze through w/o a single problem and I sincerely hope you are one of those. I "really" do!

As far as going hypo; that too is variable. If you feel it, it is probably happening and I would request labs at that point.

Keep us in the loop here and I do hope it all goes well. You are now on the healing pathway!


----------



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

3 days post RAI and I woke up this morning feeling like I have more energy. Is this normal? I was so used to always being tired even though I am hyperthyroid. But now I feel like I have all this energy and need to keep moving lol. I haven't felt any neck pain - just have somewhat of a dry mouth and my lower back is bothering me a little bit. So far I am feeling ok - I hope it stays this way


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> 3 days post RAI and I woke up this morning feeling like I have more energy. Is this normal? I was so used to always being tired even though I am hyperthyroid. But now I feel like I have all this energy and need to keep moving lol. I haven't felt any neck pain - just have somewhat of a dry mouth and my lower back is bothering me a little bit. So far I am feeling ok - I hope it stays this way


This is good news. The thing about hyper is that even when the body is at rest, the metabolism is going in high gear which leaves the person exhausted.

So...................that you feel some energy is a good sign, I am thinking.


----------



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

Well this morning I had a scary episode. My heart rate shot through the roof and I became very hot & anxious. I called my endo today and she is going to call in proplanalol (sp?) for me. She said to take it as needed. She told me the reason why that happened is because I haven't been on my thyroid meds for about 3 weeks now & also because my thyroid nodules are probably releasing all that T3 hormone. This is going to be a long road :\


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> Well this morning I had a scary episode. My heart rate shot through the roof and I became very hot & anxious. I called my endo today and she is going to call in proplanalol (sp?) for me. She said to take it as needed. She told me the reason why that happened is because I haven't been on my thyroid meds for about 3 weeks now & also because my thyroid nodules are probably releasing all that T3 hormone. This is going to be a long road :\


Yes; that is what we refer to as a thyroxine dump.

Take care and take the med as instructed.


----------



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

Well its been 2 weeks post RAI & I must say besides that one incident I had with my racing heart I've been feeling great. I have more energy than I used to, I feel more alert & aware & not in a daze like I always used to be. It also feels like my goiter has decreased in size. I know it's still early & whatnot but hopefully in the coming weeks I will still feel as good as I do now


----------

